# Won't Listen/Barking and won't come when called.



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

How food or toy oriented is he?

With Kirby I will sit down and open the treat bag, I keep talking to her and keep my voice light and up beat. In a heartbeat she will come running and stick her face int he treat bag. I click on the lead, tell her "Good Come". and off we go (it's so easy when they are food junkies).

Darby I do the same - sit down and talk to him, but I use his favorite ball. He is harder and will hem & haw, but eventually the "call of the ball" is too much for him. He comes, I give him the ball (grabbing his collar at the same time - he can be tricky) and tell him "Good Come".

I practice recalls all the time, Kirby is good, Darby.... not so much. I have a 20 foot lead and we practice recalls in distracted areas. That way I can wheel them in if they aren't listening.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He isn't normally that way with other dogs, is he? If not, I would say the other dog was putting out some signals that he didn't like one bit.

Always have super yummy treats with you. That way you can try to get his attention with the treats. Make sure you reward and praise when he does come to you. If this is the way he acts every time he sees another dog, then I would say you need to have a long lead on him so you can regain control immediately. If this is an isolated incident, then I wouldn't worry so much about it. Some dogs take an immediate dislike to other dogs for what appears to us to be no reason.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

My post disappeared... 

If this is not a usual occurance, I would note my recall needs work, and then just cheat.. 'Dog doggggg!" and toss a handful of treats on my side of the fence...while my dog is eating them..I'd grab his collar, feed a few more treats, leash him up and leave. We'd practice more recalls at home and then at the location while it's quiet... before working in a slightly more distracting setting.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks all for the advice. I think it was just this dog (?) but I'd still like him to listen to me no matter what the situation is for safety sake.
I took him back to the court this afternoon, another dog walked by, he barked once. I called him and he came right away and sat down immediately. Will load up with liver treats and practice recall tomorrow.


----------

